# Riser Diagram?



## ZMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

can anyone tell me what this would entail? building department want the homeowner who signsd off to the electric to submitt an electrical riser diagram for a finished basement. any pics or sites? thanks in advanced


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ZMAN said:


> can anyone tell me what this would entail? building department want the homeowner who signsd off to the electric to submitt an electrical riser diagram for a finished basement. any pics or sites? thanks in advanced



GOOGLE SAYS GO HERE.

http://www.draft-tech.com/riser_diagram.html


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ZMan, someone at the building department is confused. A riser diagram is a diagram of main distribuion panels and subpanels and sub-subpanels (sort of like a family tree) for industrial facilities and office buildings. A riser diagram shows what panels are fed out of what panel. Question them again. I think that they might want a branch circuit diagram, which is nothing more than marking a floor plan with the switch, receptacle, and light locations, and panel location. You can scribble this on a Xerox'd print normally.


----------

